# Favourite fashion model for Makeup



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 17, 2008)

My passion is more than just makeup, it extends onto the runway with it's designers and models. There have been loads of fresh new faces on the runway and some of them are very inspirational for makeup. If you had the opportunity of doing the makeup for any of these current models, who would you choose and why?

My picks would be Gemma Ward and Bette Frank.

Gemma Ward :












Gemma is my first pick because her face is very unique, in my opinion. Her look is very alien-esque and really feels like it's a blank canvas when I look at her. She has a very versatile face, which means she can carry the most angelic looks, to the most extreme fierce looks.

Bette Frank :











I chose Bette because I think she's absolutely stunning and doesn't look like the average European Barbie that tend to take over most of the runways (such as my first pick). Her look seems very natural and she also has the same eye shape that I do (excess skin hiding the crease) so I would be interested to try certain eye looks on her and see how well she'd carry them.

Now it's your turn. Who would you choose and why?

Note:
If you're not familiar with a model's name but know why designer she walked for, you could always search through Style.com: the online home of Vogue; Fashion, Fashion Shows, Shopping & More .


----------



## gigiopolis (Dec 17, 2008)

There are SO MANY, but I really really love Du Juan.
















For an Asian girl who finds it hard to replicate looks she likes from magazines, runways and whatnot, Du Juan is an inspiration...she shows me that Asians can pull off a lot of looks.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 27, 2008)

Sasha Pivovarova.


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 27, 2008)

I love Coco Rocha

and I would love to do makeup on Naomi Cambpell, she's gorgeous! (even though her attitude sucks)


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 27, 2008)

Coco Rocha is stunning. When I first saw her, I thought she looked like the typical "mean girl" from the usual teen movies.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 27, 2008)

Jessica Stam, Sasha Pivovarova and Gemma Ward.


----------



## Little Addict (Dec 27, 2008)

Agyness (sp?) Deyn


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 29, 2008)

Mini Anden. She looks so versatile, you could try so many looks on her. And I like her freckles and her healthy glow.


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow, those two pictures don't even look like the same person.


----------

